# Places to get fish filleted



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

I am pretty good at filleting fish on my own, but sometimes I just don’t have the time or patience to fillet certain fish (I catch a lot of catfish and pike and in the future I’d like to catch burbot and other not so fun to clean but excellent to eat species).

Where are some good places to pay to get a lot of fish cleaned? Sorry if I put this thread in the wrong place!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL, I use my kitchen counter and sink...


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

6Speed said:


> LOL, I use my kitchen counter and sink...


I do as well. Not what I’m asking


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

ARE THERE ANY FISH MARKETS IN YOUR AREA CHECK WITH THEM AND SEE IF THEY DO IT,OR THEY COULD MAYBE STEER YOU TO MAYBE A LOCAL IN TOWN THAT DOES FISH!


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

shooter 50 said:


> ARE THERE ANY FISH MARKETS IN YOUR AREA CHECK WITH THEM AND SEE IF THEY DO IT,OR THEY COULD MAYBE STEER YOU TO MAYBE A LOCAL IN TOWN THAT DOES FISH!


Thanks.. i live in Shelby township if anyone has suggestions. I used to go to a fish market/restaurant in Oak Park they does this but that’s a bit of a hike for me.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Just a thought.....you might ask at your local grocery store, is there a seafood section? There may be someone there that would be interested in making a few bucks on the side.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

When I lived in royal oak many moons ago there was a whosale fish store. They would cut swordfish steaks on demand. Maybe check there.


----------



## Donzi79 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zkovach1175 said:


> When I lived in royal oak many moons ago there was a whosale fish store. They would cut swordfish steaks on demand. Maybe check there.


If you are talking about Superior Fish, they closed for good about 6 months ago.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Donzi79 said:


> If you are talking about Superior Fish, they closed for good about 6 months ago.


I believe that was it. That’s sad. Was an amazing place to get fresh fish. I went there constantly and would order fresh cuts. They would go in the back, cut them out and bring them to the front. I’d walk home and throw them on the grill. Was so good, my wife and I still talk about it.


----------



## Donzi79 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I believe that was it. That’s sad. Was an amazing place to get fresh fish. I went there constantly and would order fresh cuts. They would go in the back, cut them out and bring them to the front. I’d walk home and throw them on the grill. Was so good, my wife and I still talk about it.


https://www.crainsdetroit.com/artic...e-where-will-red-wings-fans-get-their-octopus

Yeah, it was an awesome place. Sorry about the thread derail OP


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Donzi79 said:


> https://www.crainsdetroit.com/artic...e-where-will-red-wings-fans-get-their-octopus
> 
> Yeah, it was an awesome place. Sorry about the thread derail OP


That sucks. At least they cashed out and didn’t close down. RIP.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

There's a market at 8 and Livernois on the Ferndale side that does it from what I remember. Blue Seas fish market.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I always considered filleting part of the fishing process, and I enjoyed the occasional fillet that turned out to be piece of art. Guess I never caught and kept that many that it would be a chore.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

frenchriver1 said:


> I always considered filleting part of the fishing process, and I enjoyed the occasional fillet that turned out to be piece of art. Guess I never caught and kept that many that it would be a chore.


Cool. For me time can be an issue and I don’t typically enjoy filleting some fish that I love to eat. I don’t have a massive freezer that I can throw two 30 inch pike plus a limit of panfish in after I fish, and would rather pay a few bucks to get the job done. Thanks for contributing nothing, though.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

tincanary said:


> There's a market at 8 and Livernois on the Ferndale side that does it from what I remember. Blue Seas fish market.


Thanks, great suggestion! Definitely going to check this one out


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Petoskey said:


> Thanks, great suggestion! Definitely going to check this one out


Give them a call first just to make sure. It has been over 10 years since I was there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

says the new guy.....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> Thanks.. i live in Shelby township if anyone has suggestions. I used to go to a fish market/restaurant in Oak Park they does this but that’s a bit of a hike for me.


I was going to mention the place in Oak Park. I saw the sign in the widow yesterday when I drove by.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I understand how much of a pain it can be to fillet pike well and get all the skin off, but catfish are the easiest things in the world to make boneless fillets from. If you get a mess of them, give me a hollar.


----------



## Dave636 (Dec 20, 2016)

The guy who makes perch killer spears cleans perch. Call sdi they should have his number. I do know he wont do perch from simcoe dont know about other fish.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Petoskey said:


> Cool. For me time can be an issue and I don’t typically enjoy filleting some fish that I love to eat. I don’t have a massive freezer that I can throw two 30 inch pike plus a limit of panfish in after I fish, and would rather pay a few bucks to get the job done. Thanks for contributing nothing, though.


You are quite welcome for nothing also. That's the spirit of camaraderie that makes this forum great.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

About 3 days after earning a hook to fish with (I had to land a fish without a hook first, for my Father to give me a hook at the age of 5), my Father advised me that, if I caught fish, and chose to keep them, that I would have to clean them. This was a proactive action taken because I was bent on catching (and keeping) every fish in the lake our cabin is on. 

So I learned 2 things at a young age. 1) How to scale, clean, and filet fish; and 2) I learned to only keep the fish that I was willing to clean. 

At a much later age I learned how to put a deadly-sharp edge on knives, so I could filet fish well, and easily. 

Thanks, Dad.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Petoskey said:


> I am pretty good at filleting fish on my own, but sometimes I just don’t have the time or patience to fillet certain fish (I catch a lot of catfish and pike and in the future I’d like to catch burbot and other not so fun to clean but excellent to eat species).
> 
> Where are some good places to pay to get a lot of fish cleaned? Sorry if I put this thread in the wrong place!


Your post does not state an area you would prefer so I will post a location that can take care of any of your fish cleaning services. $2 a lb. Meat ready to eat!
Michigan Sportsmen
612 W. Center rd.
Essexville MI 48732.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Petoskey said:


> Thanks.. i live in Shelby township if anyone has suggestions. I used to go to a fish market/restaurant in Oak Park they does this but that’s a bit of a hike for me.


My bad, if your ever up this way look us up!


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Did not mean to be hostile toward anyone on the forum. Just wouldn’t mind to pay to clean some of those harder to fillet fish! Appreciate all the recs!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't take any offense. But I, too, have struggled fileting Pike before. I watched a great video on youtube, last year, and look forward to trying it again sometime. The only way I know to clean a Catfish is to nail it's head to a board, cut around the fish behind the gills, and skin it like taking a sock off someone. Then filet the meat off the bones, if you want to. I've never fileted a Burbot before.

I live WAY across town, but will be happy to show you how I put a wicked edge on a knife, sometime. Having a super-sharp knife takes much of the "work" out of fileting fish. I can do a respectable job on Steelhead in about 2 minutes, and a really good job in about 5 min. In the time it would take to drive my catches somewhere, and pick them up later, I can filet my own fish.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe post a add locally.Years ago my friend had a older guy that could not fish anymore so he gave his fish to him and he would clean them for him and keep half of them.You might find someone that is retired and doesn't fish anymore but loves fish.Hell someday I might do that.


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I learned how to put a deadly-sharp edge on knives, so I could filet fish well, and easily.


Hey Fishndude, could I talk you into telling us your preferred method, or better yet, giving us a tutorial on here so I can hone my sharpening skills. Thanks in advance if you're able to comply with my request.

edit: a new thread on this topic is probably best so as to not hijack this one.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hijack what? :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

rockandtroll said:


> Hey Fishndude, could I talk you into telling us your preferred method, or better yet, giving us a tutorial on here so I can hone my sharpening skills. Thanks in advance if you're able to comply with my request.
> 
> edit: a new thread on this topic is probably best so as to not hijack this one.


This is what I use, and it does a bang-up job for the last 30 years, or so. I am on my 2nd set of some of the stones. I can buy individual stones on Ebay. It took me some years to figure out that you need to start with a coarse stone almost every time, if you want a truly scary edge on your knives. And some knives simply won't take a real good edge. 

https://lansky.com/index.php/products/dlx-5-stone-system/

Sorry if I hijacked the thread.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

There's a place over on my side of town I take my knives to get sharpened. A couple friends of mine are chefs and recommended them and they do a knockout job. I go once every year or two and take my chef knife, boning knife, and fillet knife and they hold an edge very well as long as I do my part. I run them over a honing steel before each use and they cut effortlessly.


----------



## Zach Gula (Jul 12, 2019)

Petoskey said:


> I am pretty good at filleting fish on my own, but sometimes I just don’t have the time or patience to fillet certain fish (I catch a lot of catfish and pike and in the future I’d like to catch burbot and other not so fun to clean but excellent to eat species).
> 
> Where are some good places to pay to get a lot of fish cleaned? Sorry if I put this thread in the wrong place!


If it were me I would see if any nearby fish market would do it.


----------

